# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Помогите с установкой касперского

## Snake_A

У кого была такая проблема помогите пожалуйста! Начинаю устанавливать касперского (7 или 6 все равно) сначала все нормально, устанавливается... затем после окна где надо нажать кнопку далее, все просто закрывается и ничего не происходить, хотя далее должна продолжаться установка, ввод лицензионного ключа и т.д. Подскажите в чем дело, у кого такое было и как с ним справиться. Такую ерунду наблюдал на нескольких компьютерах.

----------


## cyberdemon

других антивирусников не установлено ?

----------


## Snake_A

Другие были, но я сделал им анинстал.

----------


## vnik

Может уже вирусы есть на компе? Они могут не позволить поставить AVP.

----------


## Snake_A

> Может уже вирусы есть на компе? Они могут не позволить поставить AVP.


Да, вирусы скорее всего есть, и возможно они не дают установиться касперскому, но как это исправитьИ

----------


## vnik

1. Надо снять HDD и поставить его вторым на компьютер, где стоит антивирус. 
2. Проверить диск и изгнать вирусы.

----------


## KRen

Скачать Cureit от ДрВеб и просканить систему. (http://freedrweb.com/) Вещь хорошая и бесплатная и дрянь всякую неплохо ловит

----------


## Snake_A

> Скачать Cureit от ДрВеб и просканить систему. (http://freedrweb.com/) Вещь хорошая и бесплатная и дрянь всякую неплохо ловит


Уже пробовал, при сканировании постоянно перезагружается и соответственно ничего не может сделать.

----------


## zvezdochet

Так как компьютер начал перезагружаться, то у вас завелся Trojan, причем не один. Cureit от DrWeb вещь бесполезная в борьбе с Троянами. Если у вас установлены на компьютере две OC, то переносите все нужные файлы на сменный носитель и форматируете систему. Нежели нет такой возможности, то попробуйте установить KIS 7.0. или скачать специализированные трояно - искатели (к примеру: Trojan-Remover-6[1].6.2).

----------


## KRen

Тогда точно, либо на другом компе хард просканить, или другой антивирь поставить (Авира, ДрВеб, Нод и т.д.) или онлайн проверкой (недавно появилась www.infectedornot.com от панда антивирь) или др.  онлайн антивири.

----------


## mik2007

Загрузи комп в безопасном режиме
и устанавливай каспера

----------

